

Ask HN: Would this improve reading experience on HN? - justjimmy

Sometimes I find topics with alot of comments to be disconnecting when I'm going through the comments. Especially when there are multiple replies within multiple replies, it can be tricky to follow the conversation and understand the comment's context.<p>Made a quick sketch of a hover action that would show the comment that it is replying to, to put the comment in context. Think it would help the comment reading experience?<p>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/hovercontextcomment.jpg/
======
polyfractal
Maybe! Greasemonkey scripts are pretty easy to whip up, why don't you try it?
If you check my profile it links to a few scripts on Github that could get you
started parsing the layout.

------
DanBC
Something that would perhaps help more people is a "show unread" when you
visit a thread. Reading a thread with 60 posts today and 100 posts tomorrow is
sub-optimal.

------
LukeRB
I like this idea. Perhaps you could even show multiple layers of replies when
I hover over a reply to a reply to a reply...?

